# Metal Supermarket in the UK



## toysandboats (15 Jan 2013)

Like so many, I'm delighted that this section has been added - it will enhance our forum I'm sure - thanks to those who made it happen.

Last week I was driving through Southampton and stopped at traffic lights behind a van covered in METAL SUPERMARKET signs.
I'm always wondering where to get hold of small quantities of metal and they are one possible answer. 
I've not bought anything from them yet and have no idea about their prices but I have stored away their website address :- Metal Supermarket for when I need the next bit of brass / steel / aluminium etc. 

At present they have stores in Govan, Gateshead, Leeds, West Bromwich. London & Southampton.

Hope this may be of use to fellow metal bashers.

David


----------



## Hitch (15 Jan 2013)

These places seem popular, nice and simple to use.

Another option, is if you are passing an industrial estate, if there is a metal fabrication firm, pop in and see if they are willing to sell offcuts.

We deal with a fair few people that pop in now and then for the odd bit of bar or sheet.
Its a bit of a trial and error thing, some places wont, some will, and will be helpful, cutting to size and so forth...And sometimes it helps to touch or picture the size before you becide what you want and buy.

Bit of pot luck, but now and then, you might be able to get a bit of free advice by chatting with whoever is dealing with you.


----------



## Graham Orm (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that David. I just tried them using their live online chat facility. The guy couldn't give me any prices but gave me the address and phone number of their Leeds branch.
I'm in Manchester so not much use really for bits. I usually use a local steel stockholders called Tatham Steel. They cater for industry and carry huge sections as well as smaller stuff. There must be others dotted around the country similar. Where are you?
Graham.


----------



## Hutzul (15 Jan 2013)

I thought prices here were reasonable, I was toying with the idea to line out my fire stove recess with chequer plate, and may still do so.

http://www.clickmetal.co.uk/


----------



## Lons (16 Jan 2013)

I've used metal supermarket on the team valley Gateshead a number of times. You have to pay a cut to size rate but for small quantities it can be very cost effective and the stock range is pretty good. Last time I used them was for a 1000mm length of 75 x 100 x 6mm angle and I would have had to buy a 5mtr length from the stockholder.
Several model makers I know use them fo small section brass and alloys.

Hitch mentioned metal fabrication companies. Most engineering and especially water jet or laser cutting companies have large scrap bins and are often willing to sell useful offcuts - I got all sorts for a few quid. You can get bits of box section steel and aluminium from double glazing/conservatory companies as well as they use it inside certain PVCu sections as reinforcement.

Bob


----------



## dickm (16 Jan 2013)

Up here in the frozen north, there still seems to be a smiddy (blacksmith/agricultural engineer to southerners) in almost every village, and they will generally sell or give away small offcuts. Only problem is that they, and the small engineering companies that service the oil industry, tend only to use quite heavy sections and so the local steel stockholders don't carry much light gauge stuff either.


----------



## Myfordman (19 Jan 2013)

I sometimes use Metal Supermarket in Southampton. They are pretty good and happy to cut to size.

As a price guide, round bright mild steel bar is about £3.50 +vat per Kg

Their minimum invoice charge is £10 + vat so you might just as well round your order up to 3kg of BMS bar.

Flat BMS bar was 4.25+vat the other day.

Dave


----------



## Chrisnw (26 Jan 2013)

I used metal supermarket in Southampton when making a couple of woodturning tools and they were really happy and prepared to some deals on offcuts because I didn't need much.

Other metal stockholders were much less helpful probably becasue of the smaller quantities.


----------



## Tim_H (30 Apr 2013)

This is only my second post but I wanted to thank soundboard et al for making me aware of metalsupermarket. 

I bought a small quantity of aluminium plate and angle, as well as some mild steel plate from the Leeds branch for my TS-200 workstation and fettling. The staff were really helpful and it was not that expensive. So thank you for the heads up. 

The steel plate is for a new riving knife, the aluminium plate for a zero clearance plate, shamelessly stolen from other TS and Kity fettlers.


----------



## Tim_H (30 Apr 2013)

Sorry that should read "toysandboats et al". 

I still have not got the hang of this predictive text thing.


----------

